# Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

*Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

I have never asked my wife if I can "go down" on her. I guess this is preference or how your relationship started (open at first and never really set limits later in the marriage once the "newness" wore off), but sometimes I will walk up to her while she is in bed, pull her shorts down and go to town from the back, just to tease her. We both wash (yes, water and soap) after we use the bathroom and she has never had any bad odor issues, so maybe over the years she is comfortable knowing any smell she does have at the moment, is the exact reason why I wanted to go down in the first place. Pheromones.

My wife does ask if she wants me to go down on her, as do I if I want her to go down on me. But if she decides she wants to put me in her mouth, she will absolutely DEMAND that I take my pants down. I can say no, I can say not right now... this will only make it worse. She will start pulling on my pants and look at me with those deviant eyes like, "you are mine bit*h". In other words, we do not set these limits and both know, giving oral, like giving kisses or a hug, is always on limits. I can go down on her for 30 seconds, just to smell and taste my wife, not to make her cum or have sex. 

Maybe we are both alpha though and the polite nice thing to do is always ask?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Huh. Unless it's done as part of sexytalk, I think asking is kind of, well, icky.

Think of Yoda. There is no ask. Do, or do not.

Am I way off base? I'll be following this thread with interest!


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Aristotle said:


> I have never asked my wife if I can "go down" on her. I guess this is preference or how your relationship started (open at first and never really set limits later in the marriage once the "newness" wore off), but sometimes I will walk up to her while she is in bed, pull her shorts down and go to town from the back, just to tease her.
> 
> Maybe we are both alpha though and the polite nice thing to do is always ask?



Hell no, that sounds like an awesome way to please your wife. Jeez, can you call my husband and share that sneaky trick with him LOL??


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

I say that if it works for both you and your wife, then who cares what others think/do ... do what works for the both of you. 

For my H and I, we both function better with certain 'boundaries' in this area - so it wouldn't work so well for us to just go down whenever one of us felt like it.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

This thread is a spinoff of Cherry's thread where she turned her husband down when he asks to give her oral. I think some threads spark whole new discussions and this is one of them. Cherry, this is not meant to be a shot at you or anything. I just think it creates interesting discussion and may also be an example of alpha/beta in a relationship.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Resounding YES.

I dream about getting unsolicited oral from my wife. It's my favorite, favorite thing in the world ever, and far too rare. the best is if I'm completely asleep and she wakes me up. that's happened maybe 3-4 times.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



nader said:


> ...the best is if I'm completely asleep and she wakes me up.


Always has been a fantasy of mine that's never really came to any semblance of fruition!

But to the primary question at hand: "No!" I never ask, and "No!" I'm never asked!

Everything is primarily signaled with progressive stages of intent: Both verbally and non-verbally!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Aristotle said:


> This thread is a spinoff of Cherry's thread where she turned her husband down when he asks to give her oral. I think some threads spark whole new discussions and this is one of them. Cherry, this is not meant to be a shot at you or anything. I just think it creates interesting discussion and may also be an example of alpha/beta in a relationship.


That's okay, I'm interested as well. It's not really something I've thought about either of us doing (just kind of taking it) and when I first read what you and nadar posted, my initial thought was "no way", but I've kind of been thinking about it  And perhaps if my drive ever got back up and our toddlers gave us more time to ourselves, who knows


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

I say GO FOR IT! But I have one question. If your spouse normally showers in the morning, and isn't as "up" on cleanup as aristotle and his wife, how would you approach evening oral? If you wanna just surprise him/her...would you get soap and water and clean and then go to town or just water? Or would you just get some flavored gels/lube and go for it?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

is giving her the "look" asking?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Maricha, if I'm concerned at all, I suggest that we shower together -- that's a big treat for him and part of foreplay.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Almostrecovered said:


> is giving her the "look" asking?


LOL AR. Depends...does it work?

If so, then I'd say yes :smthumbup:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Almostrecovered said:


> is giving her the "look" asking?


LOL Giving her the "look" isn't asking... it's telling


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Maricha75 said:


> LOL Giving her the "look" isn't asking... it's telling


Indeed! Some couples will never get "the look". 

I give my wife "the look" in the car when she is wearing a skirt. She will slowly slide it up her legs and give me a sneak peak. Yummy,


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

My husband asks me first (don't know why). I however do NOT return the favor. I just do it.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

I would love it if my man just went to town without asking...but it's got to be okay for me to say "I don't need to cum," or conversely, "finish it!" Otherwise, i'm paranoid about his ego. You know, like if his goal is to get me to cum every time and I don't then it's this competition. And, um, please include the breasticles each and every time. They get jealous. (Maybe that's just me.)


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



firebelly said:


> I would love it if my man just went to town without asking...but it's got to be okay for me to say "I don't need to cum," or conversely, "finish it!" Otherwise, i'm paranoid about his ego. You know, like if his goal is to get me to cum every time and I don't then it's this competition. And, um, please include the breasticles each and every time. They get jealous. (Maybe that's just me.)


I understand the pressure of cumming being a huge factor in a girl wanting to be asked. If it was for a few minutes like a long passionate kiss or a intimate hug, no girl would have to be asked. It's the pressure of not being able to orgasm quick enough, or not wanting to even try because you just have no urge. I get it. 

Chasing an orgasm kills a lot of intimacy. To get oral or sex for the pleasure of being close to my wife is the ultimate rush for me at this phase in my life. But if my wife didn't puposely set aside time where we can both release our anticipation later, I wouldn't feel so comfortable "missing my chance at a quick nut".


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Aristotle said:


> I understand the pressure of cumming being a huge factor in a girl wanting to be asked. If it was for a few minutes like a long passionate kiss or a intimate hug, no girl would have to be asked. It's the pressure of not being able to orgasm quick enough, or not wanting to even try because you just have no urge. I get it.
> 
> Chasing an orgasm kills a lot of intimacy. To get oral or sex for the pleasure of being close to my wife is the ultimate rush for me at this phase in my life. But if my wife didn't puposely set aside time where we can both release our anticipation later, I wouldn't feel so comfortable "missing my chance at a quick nut".


Yes - that's exactly it. Pressure to come quickly or at all. But also duly noted that I need to promise release for later. Aristotle - you said in another post that your wife usually does oral on you in the morning but not to orgasm (you do that at night.) Is that on purpose - are you purposely saving it up for some reason?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

On purpose. It 100% up to her what happens in the morning. If I do orgasm it's only because she asks me. In the last year, she has spent 10 to 15 (this morning 30) minutes with me every morning and asked me to orgasm maybe 5 or 6 times. Almost everytime I actually didn't want too. I knew at night we'd spend time together, so I didn't want to really work myself up. Before though? If we did oral or made love, I always wanted to cum. Because like most men, I was getting it 3 times a week. No way I'd let her oral or ride me and not orgasm. 

I know it sounds silly but my favorite time f the day is each morning. I'd rather be super close to my wife and not orgasm. It lets us both know our intimacy is special. It's the most satisfying feeling in the world for me. At night, it's physical, rough, aggressive, and puts us both to bed. It works for us but I understand it's extreme.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



lamaga said:


> Think of Yoda. There is no ask. Do, or do not.


:smthumbup: :rofl:

Very wise, very wise man, Lamaga is


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

I can't think of a time I've asked my GF if I can go down on her, or even if we can have sex. I'm guessing it might have happened, but it sure wouldn't be a regular occurrence.

Instead, I will start whatever I like/want. I'm sensitive to her declining (which happens rarely), but it's up to her to decline.

She's said right from the start that she enjoys me taking control of our sex life. I'm taking her at her word. She's described past partners who were more passive, and there's a reason why they're past. 

Fwiw, she initiates about as often as I do, and then I take over after she's got going. If she wants to give me oral, she might say that she wants to suck me, but she still doesn't ask for permission. And it definitely is a turn on to have a woman tell you that she wants to do that.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

For us, oral is generally a given before having sex. Put bluntly, the exceptions are for quickies, the first few days after my period, and if either of us is feeling gassy or just took a dump.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

lol neither my hubby nor i ask.. we just do... I remember one night(i was a bit tipsy) I up and decided to give him a bj while we were driving home. (don't remember from where and his mother was babysitting that night) He was pleasantly suprised... though i think it effected his driving a bit.. lol.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

'excuse me, would you mind terribly if I sucked your c0ck?'

hmmmmm, doesn't really work for me!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Don't have any real rules and regulations with this and kind of just go with the flow.She'll let me know in subtle ways(body language) what's working or not,and we just move on.Whatever way we go works for me.It's all good!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Asking for it is just about along the same lines of asking your SO for a kiss~it doesn't really make a whole lot of sense! In addition, asking also greatly contibutes to a diminishment of potential or even the actual "heat-of-the-moment" type of passion that is going on between the two of you!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Enchantment said:


> For my H and I, we both function better with certain 'boundaries' in this area - so it wouldn't work so well for us to just go down whenever one of us felt like it.


I am basically boundaryless with my husband -- But here is the truth.... we have talked about this.... I have asked him how he feels ....and genuinelly he swears he LOVES the attention I give....he revels in the fact I want to touch him, suck him, play with him -near every time we are alone, while watching movies, during a commerical I might jump under the covers for a tease. He wouldn't want it any other way.... I don't ask ....I just happily move in for the delight.  

Now Granted....we are Both Physical Touchers to the MAX.... so maybe this is why we both love this type of treatment & it never wears thin, never gets old. Getting closer in THIS way -has allowed us a deeper intimacy -to reaching new heights than we've ever experienced- in all of our yrs together. 

He doesn't ask me either - as these days... he KNOWS I want his LUST more than any thing else....I'd seriously rather hear "I want you " over "I love you"....many times. 

In the past, he didn't really ask either, but waited for some sign from me that I was into him, was in the mood... if I even showed a HINT of being somewhere else....(which hurt him).... he might turn over & go to sleep feeling I was rejecting him...he was always overly sensitive in this area.. .after living years feeling I was not that into him.... it is like the Heavens has opened upon him that I want his body all the time. He would never push me away. 

Once he even teared up thinking I was "loosing it"-- so when each one of us WANTS the other, in any way...we both see it as a Blessing... never an infringement. 

Obviously if one of us is tired or sick, we vocalize this & happily connect in the morning or as soon as we are feeling better... but giving to each other in this way... pure heaven. 

I don't want to be asked...I want him to grope me, flirt & take it with fury... I'm not going to get that in the intensity I want anyway.... but to bring my husband down to the asking level, that would be a step down for him .


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Gaia said:


> lol neither my hubby nor i ask.. we just do... I remember one night(i was a bit tipsy) I up and decided to give him a bj while we were driving home. (don't remember from where and his mother was babysitting that night) He was pleasantly suprised... though i think it effected his driving a bit.. lol.


I've never done this or even thought about it - all of our years together... to this I say ...."what a shame"!! Even if I did try to go there....we are both very safety conscience... he would pull off the road for sure....which would be wise... 

Oh but to go back in time & unzip this passion on him....when he would have been jumping out of his jeans for such an encounter.... Seriously...... stuff like this...moments like this.... this is the spice & Juice of living !


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

We never ask each other for sexual favors. My husband and I are too comfortable with each other for that. 

My husband loves to surprise me with oral all the time.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Sorry, but I just cannot imagine a relationship where either partner has to verbally ask for permission. I tend to be an alpha type, but my wife would still laugh if I asked even if I wasn't. Part of it is because we both try to be respectfully attuned to each other's body language when we kiss, or the mood that led up to sex. Sometimes, I sense that my wife wants to be taken. Other times, I sense that she wants me to work up to it. Yep, some times she'd rather hit me with a frying pan, so sex ain't gonna happen (unless she's in the move for THAT type of encounter, because I do sometimes feel her out for it).

Quite a few times, I've asked people who are in effectively sexless marriages how they go about "getting turned down" night after night. Never once got an answer. I assume that perhaps they think I'm being rude, but I honestly just don't understand. Do they ask, and get told no? Do they kiss her with an incredibly passionate progression of kisses, only to be pushed away? Are they just going about their normal daily routine, and suddenly ask the wife, "wanna' do it?", and she says no? I don't mean to make light of it, and maybe its BECAUSE I am an alpha type, but I can't imagine being turned down night after night if I make it my life's mission to make my wife feel like she is the most incredibly attractive woman in the world. Intimacy, and not sex, is the bond that makes us a married couple, so I wonder if some people maybe get locked into communication dynamic that IS the key reason for the lack of spontaneous sex, oral, or any type of passionate connection.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I've never done this or even thought about it - all of our years together... to this I say ...."what a shame"!! Even if I did try to go there....we are both very safety conscience... he would pull off the road for sure....which would be wise...
> 
> Oh but to go back in time & unzip this passion on him....when he would have been jumping out of his jeans for such an encounter.... Seriously...... stuff like this...moments like this.... this is the spice & Juice of living !


Yeah, this isn't meant as a stab at Gaia... But that is how my grandpa was killed. The guy driving the car that ran into my grandpa was getting a BJ. I've thought about doing it myself with my H, especially during a 12 hour drive last year, but I quickly remember my grandpa. So for us, safety first as well.

Okay so on topic, when do most of you just "take" it? Specifically those with young, clingy children? I can remember one time recently when he came in the bathroom and gave it a kiss, I guess that can be considered taking it. But the kids are hollaring and banging outside the door and it feels awkward to even go there, so yeah, I'll gently push him away... I guess things could be different eventually.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Asking spoils the moment for us. We just do it.

I'd feel like Oliver asking for "more please" if I asked.

Oliver wants more

Perhaps that's just how my head works... but yeah, asking is a big turn off (wife feels the same way).


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Maybe I didn't understand the question that Aristotle was asking. From his OP I thought he was talking about just randomly going up to your spouse out of the blue when they may even be otherwise occupied and starting to perform oral on them, like you would to hug them or kiss them?

That's wouldn't work too well for me ... I need more of a lead-up before I can handle intimate touching like oral sex. I am the same way with groping ... can't stand sexual touching just 'out of the blue'. Just the way that I am.  My H has learned this over the years and accommodates. Once we get things going, there isn't ever any asking (well, there might be some of each of us telling/begging/imploring).

Of course, my H is completely the opposite. He loves the out of the blue gropes and sexual touches. I try to be more accommodating to him in this manner because he does enjoy that. It's not something that was completely natural to me, though. It's something that I've had to learn and 'practice'. But like he always says to me, "Baby, I'm willing to be your fresh meat any time. Have at it!"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



SimplyAmorous said:


> Even if I did try to go there....we are both very safety conscience... he would pull off the road for sure....which would be wise...


Road sex! Definitely fantasy but a lot of guys, as well as gals, relish it. A good friend of mine who's a State Trooper has told us the tale of a young couple who were killed while doing that in a moving vehicle. Laughable... but really sad!

I remember back in my college days, when the girl I was going with at the time and I were driving back from dinner at a restaurant a town away from ours. We were driving home on a rather desolate two-lane highway that would take a little bit longer(by design, of course) for us to get back home. She had several drinks in her and I was the one who absolutely refused to drink and drive, more especially since I was driving my parent's luxury car. She was getting quite frisky in leaning up next to me, and letting her hands roam while I was busy one-handing the steering wheel while attempting one-handing something else there in the front seat.

As fate would have it, I looked back in my rear-view mirror to see a set of glaring flashing headlights fastly approaching from the rear, with a nice array of red and blue bubble gum machine lights flashing from the the top. It was a Louisiana State Trooper!

He approached the car, and I lowered the window. He politely asked us how we were both doing, and asked if we had had anything to drink. Being the honest guy that I was I told him that I had been downing ice tea all night while my date had had several glasses of wine with her dinner. He then asked me to get out and join him at the back of his car.

His response to me was that he had been following our car for some time and after having observed the car weaving from side to side on the road, that he thought that he had himself a potential DWI to bring downtown, but after having seen my demeanor, he saw that that was not the case.

Being out of earshot of my date, he closed in the most endearing of analogies to me. He said, "Young man, I am a graduate of that same University that you two attend. That was many years ago, however! I used to proudly engage in the same activity that you two are tonight. But since I don't want to arrest you for any natural urges on your part, why don't you just take your activity off of our state highways and take advantage of one of our many roadside parks, and then the only thing that you might possibly need would be a chamois to clean the steam off of the windows and maybe a kleenex or two! Y'all have a safe drive there and a safer drive home!"

Embarrassed from the trooper's assessment, I then walked back to and reentered my car, to which my date said, "What was the problem?" To which pride just made me lie and tell her something to the effect that "Oh, he said that the tail light was malfunctioning!"

Consider me "Old School" if you will, but I'd rather have the prospects of many years of fulfillment with my wife, than just for that one fleeting moment of chance in fulfilling some roadbound sexual fantasy of mine so that I could just have the fortitude to add it to my sexual experiences resume'.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

I either of us asked, that would be a turn off.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Cherry said:


> Yeah, this isn't meant as a stab at Gaia... But that is how my grandpa was killed. The guy driving the car that ran into my grandpa was getting a BJ. I've thought about doing it myself with my H, especially during a 12 hour drive last year, but I quickly remember my grandpa. So for us, safety first as well.


 Oh that is terrible Cherry !!!  Yeah, we need to have our feet on the ground & not be doing anything that can interfere with driving - LIFE is too precious. 

Drinking, texting, fooling around, putting on make up, heard once this man was shaving his head while driving...instantly that can turn deadly, there is a time & a place for all things. 




> Okay so on topic, when do most of you just "take" it? Specifically those with young, clingy children? I can remember one time recently when he came in the bathroom and gave it a kiss, I guess that can be considered taking it. But the kids are hollaring and banging outside the door and it feels awkward to even go there, so yeah, I'll gently push him away... I guess things could be different eventually.


 I never let my kids stop me, I will tell them they need to go downstairs and play through that door in a firm voice or they will have consequences to face. Why do parents think they have to be a voice of sweetness & sunshine every minute of the day at their children's beck & call. 

Mine know when I mean business. Bribe them! If they are old enough to be bribed- that is. Offering them Ice cream- make a sundae togther, make cookies afterwards, anything they love, if they can give you an hour. Ha ha 

Mom & Dad need some spontaneous Play time too!  I often think of that old classic  I Think We're Alone Now  - it is talking about getting away from the parents, but for us...it is getting away from the KIDS ! (our youngest is 5, but true for us, the older ones keep him entertained -like having live in babysitters)

WHen I was feeling really HIGH on sex, this one day -friends were coming over in a few hrs, I knew I would be so antsy to get them out the door so I could attack my husband - if I didn't get my FIX in.... so when he hit the door, I pulled him up into the bathroom, locked the door & stripped him down right there...oh yeah, not sure he knew what hit him, this was near the beginning of my lust for oral sex.... I think he realized that day... I lost every inhibition I ever had in my life. 

Hey, so long as you have doors, do a little creative planning...for when the huband gets home .. get those kids downstairs with some snacks, a funny movie on the screen, get them playing a game, whatever it takes! Your husband will be ever so thankful , he will feel very prioritized, an uplift to every marraige.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Halien said:


> Quite a few times, I've asked people who are in effectively sexless marriages how they go about "getting turned down" night after night. Never once got an answer. I assume that perhaps they think I'm being rude, but I honestly just don't understand. Do they ask, and get told no? Do they kiss her with an incredibly passionate progression of kisses, only to be pushed away? Are they just going about their normal daily routine, and suddenly ask the wife, "wanna' do it?", and she says no? I don't mean to make light of it, and maybe its BECAUSE I am an alpha type, but I can't imagine being turned down night after night if I make it my life's mission to make my wife feel like she is the most incredibly attractive woman in the world. Intimacy, and not sex, is the bond that makes us a married couple, so I wonder if some people maybe get locked into communication dynamic that IS the key reason for the lack of spontaneous sex, oral, or any type of passionate connection.


I remember reading one time ... can't remember where ...a unique way of expressing a desire to connect... this couple had a male & a female doll on their dressor (or something like this, I forget exactly)...and when the wife was in the mood, she would fix them so they were facing each other or on top of each other (??) ... so it was a sign to the husband ...that yes, she wanted him that night, or he might do the same ...so she knew he wanted her. 

WHich prepared them for each other, It was their "head's up" without asking in hopes of not getting rejected outright, then I think their plan was ... the other starts it. 

All different marital ways, that is for sure !


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



arbitrator said:


> Being out of earshot of my date, he closed in the most endearing of analogies to me. He said, "Young man, I am a graduate of that same University that you two attend. That was many years ago, however! I used to proudly engage in the same activity that you two are tonight. But since I don't want to arrest you for any natural urges on your part, why don't you just take your activity off of our state highways and take advantage of one of our many roadside parks, and then the only thing that you might possibly need would be a chamois to clean the steam off of the windows and maybe a kleenex or two! Y'all have a safe drive there and a safer drive home!"


 That was one friendly cop there, at least he could assess a situation and bring some humor into it. Nice it all ended well for you Arbitrator. 



> Consider me "Old School" if you will, but I'd rather have the prospects of many years of fulfillment with my wife, than just for that one fleeting moment of chance in fulfilling some roadbound sexual fantasy of mine so that I could just have the fortitude to add it to my sexual experiences resume'.


 You are a sweet sweet man -such honorable priorities in life- you seen the BIG picture.... even in your youth, how many can boast .... very few I am sure! :smthumbup:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



Cherry said:


> Yeah, this isn't meant as a stab at Gaia... But that is how my grandpa was killed. The guy driving the car that ran into my grandpa was getting a BJ. I've thought about doing it myself with my H, especially during a 12 hour drive last year, but I quickly remember my grandpa. So for us, safety first as well.


lol it's quite alright. I get what you both are saying and I can at least assure you that it wasn't on a highway. It was on a dirt road at around .. 1 am i believe and this is a one way road to the house we had lived in at the time .. but still safety is important. Now... I have no idea if he pulled over or not.. like i said. i was a bit tipsy... ok well maybe more then a bit.. lol All I remember is leaning over and whipping it out then going to town on him right then and there. Not sure how long for though and i believe thats all that i did.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

Ok well not a one way road... rather a road that lead strictly from the house and went on about a mile or two before reaching another road... lol


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*

The doll thing is pretty cute and creative.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Couples, is it okay for us to "go down" / "give" oral without asking first?*



lamaga said:


> Huh. Unless it's done as part of sexytalk, I think asking is kind of, well, icky.
> 
> Think of Yoda. There is no ask. Do, or do not.
> 
> Am I way off base? I'll be following this thread with interest!


redumbnent. good word for asking,at all.


----------

